# Train The Trainer Courses



## VA75 (13 Mar 2008)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good Train The Trainer course? I'm working in a full-time capacity as a consultant so can't do the one that my current college are offering as it's mid-week. So I'm looking for evening or weekend courses ideally.
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## threeticks (13 Mar 2008)

I have never used any of the below but worth checking out

http://www.professionaldevelopment.ie/
[broken link removed]


----------



## Jewel (13 Mar 2008)

The Trainer Skills Certificate offered by the IITD is widely recognised and a good course to have on your CV:

http://www.iitd.ie/


----------



## leapfroggie (15 Mar 2008)

Fetac accredited train the trainer courses here...



Never used them, just saw them advertised in the paper today.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2008)

FAS and Enterprise Ireland fund this training in some cases. Check out their websites.


----------



## Midland (26 Jun 2009)

Did you find one for evening or weekend?


----------



## ajapale (26 Jun 2009)

Hi Midland and welcome to AAM!

This thread is over a year old and it is unlikely (but not impossible) that the contributors are still following the thread.

For what its worth I think that TtT cources need to be industry specific.

So a TtT course designed around training skills around a manufacturing line would be very different to one designed around say the skills required for managing a computerised payroll system.

aj


----------

